# I got to ride a bull! =]



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Yup yup. Title says it all.

Yesterday I went to my friend Lane's house(they have A LOT of cows and horses) and because I was the only girl there, they decided they would just leave me out and ride bulls. 

But, I convinced them to let me get on one. And I was terrified. They made me use a helmet, but that still didn't help the fact that this thing I was about to get on had endless horns(not literally ).

So, I managed to stay on for 3 seconds...and I am proud of that, because I am five foot three, and only weigh about 100 pounds, so that thing could have flicked me like a feather.

I wish I would have got someone to take pictures, but I didn't want my parents to find out that I rode an animal that could have killed me. =]


----------



## IdahoCowgirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Bulls are fun! 3 seconds is pretty good for your first time. Are you going to do it again?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

IdahoCowgirl said:


> Bulls are fun! 3 seconds is pretty good for your first time. Are you going to do it again?


I might. It was fun, but scary.

I think next time I will ride one without horns.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've sat on my share of moo moo milk cows (my dad was a farmer) But I never set my rear on a bull :shock: Kudos to you for giving it a try, glad you lived through it :lol:


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I've sat on my share of moo moo milk cows (my dad was a farmer) But I never set my rear on a bull :shock: Kudos to you for giving it a try, glad you lived through it :lol:


hehe. Thanks. =]

I sit on my back of my old cow, Bella, all the time. So, that helped me a little bit.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Takes courage - more then I have I'm sure!

I have that on my "bucket list" but the older I get the less of a good idea it seems.


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

Well, atleast you gave it a shot. Good for you. I went on a mechanical bull for the 1st time over the weekend - I just had to try it - it was fun!! Except today every muscle in my body hurts - but I stayed on for a long time.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Takes courage - more then I have I'm sure!
> 
> I have that on my "bucket list" but the older I get the less of a good idea it seems.


Def. takes courage. I believe I lost all of my courage when my back broke the fall.  But, I think I shall do it again. 

That, or ride a bronco. 0.0




> Well, atleast you gave it a shot. Good for you. I went on a mechanical bull for the 1st time over the weekend - I just had to try it - it was fun!! Except today every muscle in my body hurts - but I stayed on for a long time.


I love mechanical bulls! I think they are harder than actual bulls because that silly rope you have to hold on to. At least on a real bull you get to put your hand under a tight rope.

And you are right, they do make your muscles hurt. =]


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm the kind of the poster girl for a local mechanical bull operation (the guy that runs it always lets me ride free, because he says it brings in the business. ^^;; ). The only real bulls I've sat on are the family farm's old bull, Ferdie, and a friend's pet Longhorn steer, but both of them are pretty used to having people sit on them. 

Congrats!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I hate mechanical bulls! They always unseat you by spinning them super fast which is NOT realistic in regards to how a live bull bucks. Hmph, lol.

I'm jealous! I've always wanted to ride poddy's/steers/bulls, but i'm too old now to ride steers and girls aren't allowed to ride bulls. *sigh* Need to befriend a hot cowboy and dazzle him into letting me on his bull...


----------



## mat (Jul 10, 2009)

You must be crazy. Do you know how dangerous is it? I think that you must be so proud to yourself. I respect you so much, but you must be careful. 

PS

Can you attached any pics.

good look in advance.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

O.O

Wow.
A _real_ bull? Glad you didn't get hurt--I'll bet that was fun, though. And a lil scary.
Ha, I remember when I first got my horse, there was a lady who had a baby cow/bull thing in her barn and she said she was going to break it to TRAIL RIDE! No joke this woman was crazy! Wonder if it worked...


----------



## barrelracer94 (Jul 24, 2009)

*can you say lucky!*
_My dernn Daddy rode all through his teen yrs. till he hit 21..and then on and off after it. _
_And since Im his little girl, Im not allowed on a bull.. it's a boys sport!_
_LOL, anyways..good job(; I would be proud of that 3 second ride myself!_
_-*Jessica*_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, you are a braver woman than I. Give me a bucking horse any day but bulls just scare me. I don't even like being off my horse around them, let alone sitting on one................no thank you.  If you do it again, you absolutely have to get pix and share with all of us.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

holy Moly!!! I would never. I think it would be fun, but REALLY scary!! My friends couldnt even get me on a mechanical bull at the local rodeo because I was scared to full off. I would never get on a real bull! haha


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Cool...I've always wanted to bull ride...atleast once!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

thats awesome. I can give a mechanical bull a run for it's money but I have never ridden a real bull. I dont think the BF would let me. lol. He rides all the time. And it would prolly scare him to much if i actually got hurt.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Kind of funny you put it like that, smrobs - I thought I'd hire a bull rider to help me with a horse that had a bucking problem - he stone cold turned me down, and said I was crazy for riding those things. His thought process was that bulls can't go over backwards on you, but horses can, so there was no way he was 'crazy' enough to mount a bucking horse. Too funny. 
Congrats on the ride. I missed my chance at a bull several years ago - won't say how many. I was short the entry fee for the local rodeo by about 10 bucks and none of my friends would loan me the cash... otherwise, I'd have done it too.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Haha, yeah. Funny how that works. My thinking is that 99% of the time, horses won't try to attack you after you fall off, bulls will.  The worst I ever saw about that was a bull in the '80s named Spotted Fever. He was downright nasty about going for the rider the instant they hit the ground.


----------

